# Show Brag :) !!!!!!!



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Mo and Calli both got 


1st in their open and also both got BOB 

they also got 2nd in all their side class's
I am soooooo happy !!!!!!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

a very successful day


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

*A HUGE CONGRATULATIONS* 

to you and both of your lovely cats.......Well done!


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

awwwwwww thank you both  wooohooooooo supreme here we come lol


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

well done stacey, i bet your chuffed to bits, see you at the supreme x


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> well done stacey, i bet your chuffed to bits, see you at the supreme x


thanks hun i am cant stop smiling  and yes look forward to meeting you at the supreme


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

well done, they are gorgeous looking cats


----------



## Daisy May (Aug 19, 2008)

well done


----------



## Sarnajes (Mar 30, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

awwwwww thank you both  gosh still smiling lol


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

well done you
i bet your well proud, and so you should be...congratulations


----------



## TinkersGal (Sep 5, 2008)

Many congratulations!!


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

thank you both !!!

yes i am sooo proud of them both they did so well bless them


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Many congratulations Stacey, Im sure its a reflection of all the hard work you put into them, well done...................Chris


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Weldone  I hope you'll be taking them both to the Supreme now?!


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> Weldone  I hope you'll be taking them both to the Supreme now?!


yep  i am booking them for it this week  i am soooooo excited


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

cool!!!!! we should all write our cats peds name out so we can look for each others cats in the catalog and know we're looking at each others cats lol, as we prob won't all be able to meet.


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> cool!!!!! we should all write our cats peds name out so we can look for each others cats in the catalog and know we're looking at each others cats lol, as we prob won't all be able to meet.


yes thats a good idea


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

Wel Done  You must be sooooo proud 
Will you be going to Bucks, Oxon & Berks Cat Show on the 20th September?


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm sure the Supreme show will be a fantastic day out, and a great chance for forum members to meet and say hi in person.............good luck too all........Chris


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

janet001 said:


> Wel Done  You must be sooooo proud
> Will you be going to Bucks, Oxon & Berks Cat Show on the 20th September?


hey hun not seen you on for awhile  mmmm not seen that show will have a nosey now are you going ?


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

raggs said:


> I'm sure the Supreme show will be a fantastic day out, and a great chance for forum members to meet and say hi in person.............good luck too all........Chris


will you be coming to the supreme ?


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Pink Lady (Aug 1, 2008)

Well done and congrats....


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

janet001 said:


> Wel Done  You must be sooooo proud
> Will you be going to Bucks, Oxon & Berks Cat Show on the 20th September?


I am going to that one with my Bengal, maybe I will see you there.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Yes Stacey, i will be at the Supreme, i wouldn't miss it for the world lol.........................Chris.


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

raggs said:


> Yes Stacey, i will be at the Supreme, i wouldn't miss it for the world lol.........................Chris.


awwww cool 

just checked Janet they have closed that show now  but good luck hun !!! who are you taking ?


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

Toby & Darwin said:


> I am going to that one with my Bengal, maybe I will see you there.


It will be great to meet you  see you there


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

staceyscats1 said:


> awwww cool
> 
> just checked Janet they have closed that show now  but good luck hun !!! who are you taking ?


Sorry have not been around, been on holiday I will be taking Sellene and Ash, going to miss you not being there


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

janet001 said:


> Sorry have not been around, been on holiday I will be taking Sellene and Ash, going to miss you not being there


awwww hun  well good luck and we will be thinking of you and your girls (i know they will do well ) 
and make sure you get sellene in for supreme  and will catch up with you there


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*"CONGRATULATIONS" Stacey. Bit late, but not been online for a few days. I did hear of you win from Linda who was there though*


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *"CONGRATULATIONS" Stacey. Bit late, but not been online for a few days. I did hear of you win from Linda who was there though*


awwwww thank you hun  Yes Lyn was there and was great to meet her and her family


----------

